
The Connections Between Coffee and Biodiversity - Petiver
https://daily.jstor.org/the-connections-between-coffee-and-biodiversity
======
mirimir
> Birds have been intensively studied, but there is far less information about
> impacts on other taxa, e.g. reptiles, butterflies, mammals, etc.

There's a practical reason for that. Experts can census birds by their calls
alone. Also many amphibians. Most other animals don't make so much noise. And
many are quite shy.

------
Cambridgeport90
We never consider connections between our favourite drink with things
seemingly so unrelated, now do we ...

